# Another Bike project - This time for the wife



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

My wife wanted another road bike and always liked my old steel Colnago. So it was time to begin building one for her. 

Finding a decent and affordable frameset in a 50-51cm size was a challenge but I soon encountered a nice example after months of searching. 

The seller was a bike handler in Italy. The seller said it was from 1991 and has never been built. Upon its arrival, his description is accurate. This has been sitting on a shelf for years and was beginning to show some "Patina" 

I'll be taking it to my local bike shop to have the bottom bracket and headtubes faced. Then I'll have them chase the BB threads before I begin assembly. Since winning this auction, I've since also located the correct chromed fork from a seller in the States and its one its way. 

The frame Itself is missing some of the smaller items such as seatpost binder bolt and the small dropout adjustment screws in the back. I've since found a source for the Campagnolo seatpost binders but am still looking for the spring loaded dropout screws. Anyone know where I can find a pair of those screws?

I believe it is a 1991 Super Spint. The only thing certain is the Columbus sticker which reads "Columbus Super '91" I believe this is the ancestor to the "Classic" which was made in late 90s

Anyone with any additional information is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Very Nice!!*

Your wife better appreciate that!!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

for adjuster screws see http://www.thethirdhand.com/index.cgi?c=Misc&sc=Dropouts/Braze Ons&id=501686311044 , http://www.novacycles.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=80 are the only ones i can find. You can e-mail GVH bikes they sell italian bikes with dropouts. My MXL doesn't have the adjusters, works fine. i may add them later.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks,

I've got the adjuster screws on order as well as the Campagnolo seat binder bolt. I found them at LooseScrews.

This arrived over the weekend. I tried finding a 1" threaded Campagnolo headset over the weekend at any of the local bike shops. No one carries them in stock. So I ended up ordering one online where they are plentiful.


----------

